# Back in the saddle again



## Kyfarmerb (Mar 28, 2020)

Hello to all I am returning from a 8 yr break so please come on in grab ur snacks and enjoy the grow.
Strains-5-og kush.5-gsc.4-blue dream.
Medium-40pct Coco 40pct promix 20pct perlite.
Lighting-2-600wt mh/hps and 1-1000 wt led for week 6-7-8.
It will be 5 gal of soil in 7 gal airbags.
With 1 inch hydroton pebbles in bottom and top of grow bags.
This incorporates air to the roots and holds knats and other critters at Bay.
It also saves your top soil from watering ruts and damage encurred while watering.
Ventilation-running 1-455 cfm canfan hooked up to carbon filter.
1- window ac unit and a couple small fans.
Growing styles applied-
Mainlining.topping.lsting.defoliateing.and scroging.
This is the setup and plan for now guys but as in any grow things change shit happens and we must adapt and overcome.but this is why I love the journey you never really know where it will go.
I just really love everything there is to do in the process of cultivating a cannabis plant.from it's very beginning when you germinate the babies and drop them in there warm bed of soil to the moment they get there first hairs and trichs.i love it and y'all do also.so as I said sit back and enjoy the grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2020)

Welcome to MP.  You've got some great strains.  Green mojo for your grow.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Mar 29, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Welcome to MP.  You've got some great strains.  Green mojo for your grow.


Thx freind.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 29, 2020)

Glad you got a thread up KYfarmerb...looking forward to following it....good luck!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Mar 31, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Glad you got a thread up KYfarmerb...looking forward to following it....good luck!
> 
> View attachment 260131


Yes I will keep it green bro.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2020)

Greenest of mojo to you for this grow. The strains sound yummy!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 13, 2020)

Sorry been busy with a bunch of other stuff.will post current pics later today.heres pics from the 9th.
Just watered.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 15, 2020)

Here we are at veg day 21.the girls are looking beautiful.i will be putting in another can fan and carbon filter to be prepared 

















 for the hot temps of summer.i am also gonna go over the seal of my g.room with my trusty ol duct tape.picked up some insulated flexible ductline.it will replace the old standard lines.this way I Kno I'm getting the heat out of my room.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 20, 2020)

Veg day 25.gonna top for the second time and defoliate in a few days.
Going for 12 to 16 tops a girl.gonna probably flower 10 if em.cut the other 2 into clones to pre veg and flower outside.


----------



## Keef (Apr 20, 2020)

K-- Rock on with your bad self !-- Nature and nurture !- Best genetics U can lay hands on and give them best environment U can and they will treat U right !


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 25, 2020)

Here we go ladies and gents.
Day 31 veg.
Everything is looking good in the garden.babies are healthy and happy.
Nothing but a litter of water each and some love.
Did tie a few down of 1 of each to jus see how each does with lst.im putting them all under 2 4by4 ft scrogs anyways.also checking pH runoff each watering to be sure all is kosher.remember persistence is omnipotent.do what needs done when it needs done..
Peace and chronic to all.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 25, 2020)

Those look really healthy


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

They sure do. I was just about to say the same lol. Beautiful plants brother.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks for the compliments my peeps.i will be busy the next couple days getting the scrog ready not to mention the 12 -7 gallon fabric pots I've to get filled.i will of course be burying the stalk a couple inches on each.get me a lil hieght back.haha.
Flipping about the 8-10th of next month.almost there boys and girls.
Thanks to all for the comments and the views and love.happy growing to all.
Remember,keep it simple,don't take a day off on em.feed,em nuture ,em love,em.from the day you sow ,em till the day you harvest ,em.and they will reward you,feel me brothers and sisters.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 26, 2020)

UPDATE...
This lil, baby blue dream girl has made a great rebound and comeback.she deserve,s the attention and dedication I commit to the others and so now she is paying me back.jus look at her comeback.
The beginning.. she is the baby in the mid left.started her the same time as the rest.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 26, 2020)

Now look at her..
She is the very middle one.
Out of the 5. 3 of the bluedream has made it.and of the 5 of all 5 has made it.and 4 of the 5 gsc has also.everything is kosher here.
Currently running 600 watt mh.
Day temps-78
Night temps-70
Just feeding every other watering.
Usually every 2-3 days depending.always let grow cont,s dry out decent before watering.and I always go half recommended nutes when I start then will up it a quarter to full strength until I reach max recommended dose.always add less of anything until you see its effect on your girls .


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

I completely agree on the less is more approach... easier to fix underfeeding than to walk back the damage from scorch!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 26, 2020)

Very nice looking garden, keep 'em green.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 26, 2020)

So whoever wants to answer this cool.
Preference on how long to veg.
Style if grow preference
, Scrog,sog,ECT...


----------



## umbra (Apr 26, 2020)

So much of that is dictated by space . Veg is about root development. The longer, the better. But space becoming the real limiting factor. So even the types of strains because of stretch can be influenced by space restrictions


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes very much true.i usually always make sure to have the space for a 6 week or better veg.6 weeks has always seemed the sweet spot for me.enough time to get to 10 to 16 tops and good root development.i love my 7 gallon fabric pots.they end up with like 6 gallon medium and an inch of hydroton pebbles across the medium.this will be the first movable split scrog I've ever built of grew on.im excited about it.ivd been here done this but it's always like it's Christmas day and brand new.especially harvest day.i will be happy to get 2and a half zips a girl but I focus on quality is always my objective.


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 29, 2020)

I’ve looking garden. Can’t wait to see them all grown up!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 3, 2020)

Ok ladies and gentlemen.we are at day 39 veg.supercropped and lsted em last night.gonna set the scrog down on them tomorrow.ill let them veg another 3 days then flip to flower.everything has went swell no issues here.will do another good sanitizing in room along with a good defoliation in next couple days.remember preventitive maitanance is omnipotent my peeps.
Later for now.and a good day to all.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 6, 2020)

Day 42 veg.girls are happy and healthy.i am very happy with the results of 6 weeks veg.i just defoliated and applied Monmouth pest management to them.they have really took well to the lst . defoliateing , topping and super cropping.probably 20 tops per and not even in screen yet.ive got to cut some cuttings from each tommarow before placing scrog over them .there is about 68 scrog netting holes per 4x4 ft screen.my main objective when filling a scrog is to always have a foot to 16 inches above soil so i I've got plenty of access to grow pots for watering and to keep under scrog cleaned of  undergrowth and also more importantly so I can have a fan running so no mildews can colonize.i always try to think in advance and take preemptive measures to insure I don't run into any problems that may occur .in my experience the number one killer to quality and or yeild is laziness.so let's get involved in our garden.lets give the girls whom give us so much the respect and love they deserve.thanks to all y'all for the compliments and conversation happy growing to you all.
Current state of garden and girls.


----------



## KentuckyGold (May 9, 2020)

Nice man! I enjoyed reading this and following your progress. I have 6 in my grow room right now. Keep us updated!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 11, 2020)

Ok ladies and gentlemen here we are...
Day 2 flower.
They are doing great.no issues with the girls.will feed them heavy tonight upon lights kicking on.ive allowed a good dry ,not to dry but an extra couple days beyond the time I'd usually water just to get them to push there roots out more.they are all roughly 1 and a half foot in width and height.canopy level will be set at roughly 16 inches above growing medium level.ive allowed for canopy the room to stretch 6 to 12 inches above scrog netting and still have 16 inches of buffering space between the lights and girls.the blue dream has already shown her growth difference from the of and gsc.she is longer much less leafier and her leafs as expected are a lil longer and slimmer than both her roommates.the gsc and og really look and exhibit much of the same growth rate and structure so far.the girls are treating me great, for the next 6 weeks it will be watering every other day or three and feeding them what they will consume.usually every other watering I'll fert them along with some cal,-mag.but if I feel they can intake some more I'll give them some extra at the 3rd of the regular strength I usually give them.watch them and lusten. They will always tell you, I promise it,s called sign language they will exhibit the said deficiency thru abnormal growth.all I'm saying is don't cheat them or yourself.get in there and get involved.talk to them and build that relationship and they will reward you for love.
Again feel free to ask questions I'll answer to my best ability.happy growing to all yall.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 11, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful garden Kyle.  And i love your philosophy. If you listen, they will tell you...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 11, 2020)

Looking good there more green Mojo your way


----------



## WeedHopper (May 11, 2020)

I have a question. I read that you put those pebbles on top of your soil. What does that do? Is it like Using Mulch?
Very nice looking girls and great job.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 11, 2020)

The clay pebbles hydroton pebbles are great mainly because they ward off pest infestation of the topsoil.and second and also important they also gaurd your topsoil from water ruts and root exposure.they are great I recommend them for soil,soilless and dwc growing.they are great.thanks for the compliments and questions.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 11, 2020)

My dog thinks they are kibble. You can hear him happily crunching on them from the next room lol


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 11, 2020)

Sorry for a few miss spelled words ladies and gents.my finger tips are to wide.happy growing to all.

Here is a question ladies and gentlemen...
As you know there is 6 girls under each 4x4 scrog.i have roughly 18 to 24 tops per girl already level.so I do have anuff scrog holes to accommodate 20 colas per girl.so the question is at the end of week two when I go to do my final hard clean lollipop and defoliation.Do I just go with 20 colas per and allow the girls to focus there energy on 20 or do I let em push and double a few scrog holes up.
Opinions and advice welcome.this is a way I can get positive feedback and be able to draw from all I read to allow me to reach a better decision.that is why this forum is so great.if used and applied correctly we can all learn from each other and grow in our knowledge of cannabis.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 11, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> My dog thinks they are kibble. You can hear him happily crunching on them from the next room lol


They do look like kibbles and bits.i absolutely love them they are the best for just the two reasons I stated.after I started using them I never stopped.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 12, 2020)

I am not a scrogger but i wouldn't stuff multiple tops in a hole because it will mess with air flow and therefore permit mold to take hold. Even in my non scrog garden I try not to have tops bumping together.
I think you will do juuuuust fine with those monsters... don't push past the limit!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 12, 2020)

Yes I was really thinking the same about the spacing.these scrog holes are decent size but I know we won't truly know what the best thing to do is until the end of week two flower most of her stretch and growth will paint me the picture I need to make the best possible decision at that time.this is also one of the many things I love about growing.the thought process and brain storming and day dreaming .the possibilities.
Thanks for the advice stinkyattic.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 19, 2020)

Hey there ladies and gentlemen,
Well I've been busy lately but I got a up date.
Day-10 flower.i am very happy with the lot of em.the day before yesterday I defoliated and watered.tonight I spaced em,placing each node sight into its own secure scrog support hole.i absolutely love a scrog ,it's a thing of beauty when you nail it and fill every hole and have just the right amount of growing space for each cola .for me this takes alot of attention ,action and envisioning.so I also treated the girls for pesst protection.drop any questions or comments,all is welcome.happy growing y'all.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 23, 2020)

Here we are at day 14 flower.all of the girls are doing great.95 prct of the top node sites are either just in there scrog holes or have surpassed hole by 3-6 inches.i am a lil ocd when it comes to all aspects of growing.well honestly I'm like that with anything I take on.why bother with something if you're not going to give it your all?.I've been feeding them a tbl spoon over recommended dosage and they are loving it.still only ff trio and some calmag.i will be adding some molasses next couple weeks.they are drinking about 1 gallon of water every other day literally now well since a couple days into flower.ok ladies and gentlemen ,thx a bunch for the compliments, advice and love y'all please drop a like if you like the content . happy growing to all y'all.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 23, 2020)

Sorry, here's other pics..


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 26, 2020)

Hello my peeps.day 17 flower here for my girls.they are all doing pretty well .bud sites are stacking in node structure and trichomes are already starting to coat the flowers!!!.as always, keeping it simple running ff trio some added calmag and now starting lights on I'll be adding some molasses,unsulpherd ,to there diet.the blue d. Has averagely stretched 4,6 inches above scrog so far.the of and gsc an average of a couple inches behind.i also super cropped and done a lil more defoliateing.i am really trying to get theses girls to there full potential.dial,dial,tweek,study, analyze,adjust, document ,record yeah all of this.all of this is part of learning to be the best cannabis cultivator you can possibly be.so if you got some girls growing get in there and get involved!.post something,teach something, learn something my peeps.well happy growing to all and don't forget to drop questions and comments for me,it helps us all.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 26, 2020)

Day 17 flower...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 1, 2020)

Yoyoyo my peeps.chech in here in the morning to see the day 24 flower update.
All is good,happy growing to y'all.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 1, 2020)

It's looking really good and clean and you've got great distribution for the space and the light.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 1, 2020)

Ok ladies and gentlemen here is the over due update my bad,
Day 24 flower..
The blue dream(all spaced against back wall) and also taller than her scrogmates og kush and gsc is doing great,she is a heavy feeder no issues with these blue dream girls.the gsc whom inhabit the middle two rows is also not soft in any way very suitable for most any types of grows or most anybody can do this if able to stick to a routine and always run a daily to weekly check list and follow up to end week.well I hope y'all enjoy the pics.happy growing to all of y'all.and stay tuned for the remainder of the current grows.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 1, 2020)

The blue dream is against the back wall, scrog here.all three,and the fourth is the second one on right from wall.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 1, 2020)

The gsc girls...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 1, 2020)

The og kush girls...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 1, 2020)

Close up blue dream...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello to all,here we are again...
Day ,28 flower so day 1 of week 5 huh! Well it seems this grow is moving along fast huh?.well I have no issues to report,all the girls are doing very well.
At this point Im not putting any types of treatment for bugs directly on to the girls.i will treat surrounding areas . pretty much all other surfaces.and also very important to keep all dead matter removed from the g.room.well here is some bud porn for y'all.i hope y'all like and please continue with the questions ,I love the feed back I get here.my favorite site for growing,hands down.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 5, 2020)

Gsc girl...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 5, 2020)

Blue dream girls...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 5, 2020)

Og kush girls...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 7, 2020)

Yoyoyo, here's some frosty gsc...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello my fellow cultivator,s
How's it been growing?. nothing to complain about myself.all the girls are doing very well.we are like day 1 into week 5 and the girls are frosting and fattening up.the aromas are getting very strong floral and pungent in great sweet smelling ways.the blue dream girls are still dominateing in height.and they all seem to be swelling at the same rate.i will be doing a mid flower flush of my airports and run a check and adjustments on pH if needed.but everything has been steady but to insure all stays steady we will preform preventitive applications.i will up the ff nutes by a qrt strength starting this week and also add unsulpherd molasses to my feeding for the rest of the grow ,well up till I do my 10 day flush.thx to all y'all for the comments,tips and compliments.i don't know that I'm deserving of any of the progress.the girls do most of the work!!! You know we're blessed or some would say lucky to be able to grow this amazing one of a kind girl.happy growing to y'all and remember the girls need there needs met and she will reward you for it.well I'm bout to smoke myself stupid and reply on a 10 yr old thread again.good thing I've got all my chores done ,hahaha,yayaya.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 8, 2020)

Look at em looking beautiful....


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 8, 2020)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 8, 2020)

Yoyoyo,got some new equipment today.lil carbon filter and a small fan to push it.just what I needed to be ready for my girls to come down and dry.built a small veg chamber out of a plastic storage shelf it's sealed other than the better,filters passive intake vents.located on bottom.and the 4 in hole in top for carbon filter and fan.its like 4x2 and 4 ft tall.ima throw a dehumidifier next to it and dry my girls at a cool 65-75 degrees with a humidity at 55 percent.i will be doing a dry trim after hopefully a 7 day dry.i usually cure a minimum of 7 days before i really access the quality.hope all is happily growing today.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 8, 2020)

Here's the equipment...


----------



## Cannagrammy (Jun 9, 2020)

Doing great, everything looks beautiful!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok so here we are.im posting the day 1 of week 6 update now actually a night early but I will be busy all weekend.
Day 1 week 6...
I've already got a bit of yellow and fall colors goin on but no real problems.the girls are at this point putting on weight every second of the day.they all smell wonderful.all of the blue dream are all extremely sticky and triched up.the og and gsc are also just not as well.both og and gsc are putting more weight.im hoping that I have but 3 weeks left on gsc and og.i know my blue dream girls will be a week longer.well thanks for the stop by and be sure to again.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 13, 2020)

Week 6 pics....


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice size garden, looking underlit though.  ....If ya want killer bud you want high par numbers at the canopy.

2 CMH lights for 24 plants?  I'd use 6 to 8.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 14, 2020)

No it's only 12 girls.and I plenty of light.its a 600 watt hps per 4x4 ft area.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 14, 2020)

Sounds like you too have your grow dialed in.
Sweet!!!
Its nice to never buy weed again, right?
And the more often you do grow,  the more we all learn.  Myself included.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 14, 2020)

Buzzy said:


> Sounds like you too have your grow dialed in.
> Sweet!!!
> Its nice to never buy weed again, right?
> And the more often you do grow,  the more we all learn.  Myself included.


Yeah bro,I feel we are all lucky or you could say blessed to be able to grow our own meds.i love growing.thx for the compliments and feedback.happy growing to you bro


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello my fellow cannabis cultivators,
I will have a update on current indoor grow tommorow but for today I thought I'd start my outdoor journal here.
We will be growing out 2 blue dreams and one og kush.i cut them from the girls your currently following here.
So let's start here...
Cut date-may 15 th
Rooted by- may 25 th
Put outside on-may 27th
Transplanted to outdoors grow plot- June 1st.
Latest pic as of June 11th...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 17, 2020)

Quick update on my outdoor blue dream,og kush grow...
Fed the girls some veg nutes,ff trio.ph,Ed water to 6.5 and they are doing very good.also just topped em once.that will be it on the topping but I had to throw some height management on em.the three will extremely fill up this spot there in but that is the goal.wherever they end there stretch I will go in probably take a few limbs off and defoliate to be sure they will all have ample room for air movement and I'll still be able to keep em from touching surrounding plants.this will prove to be a challenge but they will bend to my will in the end, scrog net!!!.
Here they are today...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 21, 2020)

Alright, alright, alright,
How are my fellow cultivator,s doing?
Great I hope.so here we are finally!!
Day 2 week 7....
The girls are doing great,some of the og,s and gsc are yellowing up quickly,and honestly some look like they will def be done after a full 8 weeks of flower,just take a look at em.mind you I am waiting on my new and improved goggle prototype g71 225x mag led trichome scope!!! Nah,just kidding.im waiting on a 60x mag loop.it will be here tomorrow,then I'll get a real look at trich development.they have all put on considerable amounts of weight.the blue dream is the thickest.all of them,I mean all of them,even bottom scrog buds are tight and hard.i have no clue on estimated final harvest weight but I feel I will be thankful for the girls.they have been great to me.we will also be able to see how the same phenos of theses girls do outside as I took a few cuttings and rooted em and put them out.i tried my best here with these photos,it's with a phone mind you.but here we are Day 2-Week -7....


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 21, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Alright, alright, alright,
> How are my fellow cultivator,s doing?
> Great I hope.so here we are finally!!
> Day 2 week 7....
> ...


Let me know what y'all think my peeps!!!.keep it real it's been 8 yrs since I was last growing,I'm feeling good ,gotta keep striving and as always going over your Daily check mark sheet.i love growing,y'all have a great day now ya hear.


----------



## siobudbor (Jun 21, 2020)

Don't know how many grows it'll take for me to see those kind of results, but that's what I'll be striving for!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 21, 2020)

siobudbor said:


> Don't know how many grows it'll take for me to see those kind of results, but that's what I'll be striving for!


They will come to you bro.just keep growing and learning.i do every day!!thx for the compliments bro!!!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 22, 2020)

Ok my fellow cultivator,s here is the new veg tent.its a 4x8 6 and a half feet tall.hung a 1000 watt LED high,I like the structure I get from vegging under led,s.also got the usually t5,s for clones and babies.i am loving life right now and so are my girls.i hope all is doing well.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 25, 2020)

Looking great in here brother!


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 28, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Week 6 pics....


Gorgeous really is the most beautiful plant in earth everything about it


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 29, 2020)

Yoyoyo, hello my fellow cannabis cultivators.today is a great day I must say.here we are.
Day 1 week 8 of flower...
The blue dream was the chunkiest just a week ago but now the gsc and og has caught up!!!. Nothing but fat buds here.all of them yellowing some,just as I want them to do there last couple weeks of flower.no issues,or problems only blessings at this point,I've provided nutes,love and proper maitanance and they are fattening up for me.here is the latest pics,will put some better ones up once I get my card for camera.happy growing my peeps.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 29, 2020)

Yo also,these blue dream are purpleing up.i love em!!!! I was hopeful for some purple phenos!!!!. happy growing to all of y'all


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 29, 2020)

Lookin good, Ky!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 1, 2020)

Here's some lights off pics on day day 3 week 8...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 1, 2020)

Sorry I put some pics up twice...I'm high.have a blessed day in your garden and happy growing to all of y'all


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 1, 2020)

Wish my girl would allow me to grow that much!  Looking great, Kentucky!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 2, 2020)

Some of 'em three times!  Looking great though!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello my fellow cultivators welcome to week9 day 1...
The b.dream,gsc and the of are all doing great.all yellowing nicely got a lot of purple shining thru in the blue dream.im giving the girls nothing but ph'ed water started yesterday and will water every two to three days for next 7 or so.i like to apply a lil slower flush ,not soaking them hard one to two times in a week but rather I water with a lil more than I had been and do that for 10 - 14 days.i find I get a cleaner flush while also giving the 8 week strains an extra week of growth.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey there ladies and gentlemen,
I know I don't show the rest of the grow room for y'all.but for those whom have been here following me here,s the rest of my amazing grow room...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 8, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 10, 2020)

lol, what's the vise grips for?

edit: just saw the handle-less tub and am guessing, for water


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks good to me, congrats on a bountiful harvest.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 11, 2020)

Forgot to say that I flush the same way as you do. Works good for me too.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 12, 2020)

Yeah I've got to get around to that.i procrastinate on everything except growing cannabis.lol


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 12, 2020)

Jacky said:


> I really enjoy reading through your posts. I love how all your plants look so healty on every single picture and how you built up that awsome scrog with that few plants. Guess I can learn here a lot. Thanks alot for sharing all that stuff!


No thank you for the following of my journal.i enjoy doing my best to be as detailed as I can.if I can help teach then I'm happy,if I can learn from someone I am happy.i love growing cannabis.this will be wrapping up today.will be posting final pics b4 harvesting.and will show my process and dry,cured pics.after I will start the next run in witch I will attempt to get more harvest weight off 8 girls this run instead of 12.i like to chellenge myself and to feel a sense of accomplishment after succeeding,ya know?. again thx for the compliments and questions.happy growing to you bro.hit me up netime


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 12, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Yeah I've got to get around to that.i procrastinate on everything except growing cannabis.lol


Did I write this ? Cause it sure sounds like me. Ha, ha, bro.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 12, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Did I write this ? Cause it sure sounds like me. Ha, ha, bro.


Wait did I already write this? Well ive smoked myself brain dead,haha.i really do procrastinate about everything except growing cannabis.i just find myself only wanting to do that!!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello my peeps,
Here we are day 65 flower, there girls are now hanging , here's some prechop pics...


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 13, 2020)

Pretty women, that's for sure. Looks like a bountiful harvest. Congrats, ya done good, no make that great.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 13, 2020)

So the process was relatively easy cause there wasn't a ton of fan leaves.clipped most leaves that has no trichs on them and hung em upside down in the scrog.turned the fans on low,one blowing over canopy and the other below canopy.will be keeping temps around 75 deg and 50 per humidity.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice job,,beautiful buds.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 15, 2020)

The girls look amazing


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 15, 2020)

Triatanjohn42479 said:


> The girls look amazing


Thx a bunch, but really I done nothing but water,feed and listen to the girls!!.GOD has blessed me with these girls. Happy growing to you bro


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 16, 2020)

Here is some day 4 after chop while still hanging pics...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 17, 2020)

Few more hanging bud pics...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 17, 2020)

Mind you I'm at day four drying so I've got 9 more to trim over next few days theyell look alot more exclusive by end...wait for it...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jul 18, 2020)

Looking good brother!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jul 19, 2020)

nice grow


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2020)

You are dialed in. Impressive set up.  The dank is in the details and my mouth is watering.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello my fellow cultivators,
I'm still in transition between starting BK work on 3rd sft.and putting a couple hrs a day for trim thu this hang drying process witch at 62 pct Rh,and 72 deg I'll be finishing up in time that all is dry anuff to jar up to get a couple weeks cure in.i have threw a couple to the side a few days pre harvest and quick dried and a lil cure and it got me higher than deep fried french toast ...


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 20, 2020)

Somebody has a green thumb. Very nice looking buds.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 20, 2020)

How long total do you let it dry for is a week two short or should it be more ten days. Before you put into curing jars


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 21, 2020)

Triatanjohn42479 said:


> How long total do you let it dry for is a week two short or should it be more ten days. Before you put into curing jars


A good 10 to fourteen days at 6-62 Rh, 68-75 deg then jar em for a minimum of a week before consuming.the slower the dry and cure the better quality you will achieve.happy growing to you bro.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks like somebody is gonna be busy trimming.  I try and stagger my plants so I don't get overwhelmed and I can take my time.   You have to trim to the nub here or it doesn't move.  Competitive market here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice job KY,,ill be right over to help trim.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> Looks like somebody is gonna be busy trimming.  I try and stagger my plants so I don't get overwhelmed and I can take my time.   You have to trim to the nub here or it doesn't move.  Competitive market here.


Yes of course,my situation is that not anuff time in the day but I manage to get a few done a day starting about day 5 drying and by time I'm at day 10 or so I've got em done and ready for jars.much thx for the compliments and info.be sure to stop in for the latest grow journal, same strains as this run except I'm gonna run 8 larger girls.see if I can net more off the eight rather that twelve.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2020)

I am currently running 8.  But mine is a perpetual.  I do my best to time it so I have a harvest every two weeks.  Everything stays under control that way.  But, never a days rest.  Always something needs doing daily.  I spend the first part of my day in my grow before anything else gets done.  I dry trim.  Cut them down, fan leaves and larger sugar leaves come off.  Then hang just like you said for 6 or seven days, dry trim and paper sacks for 48 hrs then jars.  If I can I try and stay out of it until at least 25 to 30 days after cut down.  But, sometimes demand won't allow the nice long cure that brings out the best in the pant.  

I know you know exactly what I mean.  You do good work.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 23, 2020)

All this and....




Still this to go .I'm tired,time to roll up ,huh?. finished cured pics coming in about ten days.happy growing y'all.


----------



## surfinc (Jul 24, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> So whoever wants to answer this cool.
> Preference on how long to veg.
> Style if grow preference
> , Scrog,sog,ECT...


My small space allows for 30 days of veg max ..I do simple rock wool top feed to reservoir and a net that keeps em from falling over if I do well ...

been like 5 years though ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2020)

Ive got the perfect place to keep those jars for yas.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 24, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Ive got the perfect place to keep those jars for yas.


Bet ya do.there chunky flower


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 24, 2020)

Congrats on the harvest, looking really good!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> You know him.....look in the mirror.......





Kyfarmerb said:


> Bet ya do.there chunky flower


 I aint chunky.  
Okay maybe i do have a beer belly.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello my fellow cultivators,
Sorry for the absence I've been very busy.so every thing is great here.gonna be starting my second run in this room.will be flowering eight out this time instead of the twelve I just did.but this time with a couple more weeks of veg running the best genetics from the first twelve .I will be shooting for quality above all else but I am also shooting to achieve more flower from this run with less girls but obviously added veg time.be sure to check in in a few days as I'll be starting the new thread.happy growing to all of y'all.heres a few pics of flowers from run...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Nice stash bro. Looks tasty.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 3, 2020)

Looking good brother!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 5, 2020)

Okay my peeps, sorry for the delay.here we go,gonna be flowering out some of the babies I pulled from the best of my last run.so a few blue dream a few gsc and a few of kush.these girls are really big now and will be bigger but grown into scrog after two more weeks of veg then I'll switch to flower.look at em,great potential...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice job my friend.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 5, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> look at em,great potential



They sure do!  

I have only grown 1 blue dream and it's my favorite strain!  The reason is because I only had 1 seed of blue dream but have hundreds of others and I feel guilty for buying more when I have so many seeds to grow.   I don't know why I didn't clone the one when I grew it,  hmmmm, apparently too high to think that one through, lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

Yep,,next time clone,clone,clone. I also have grown BD. My favorite grow was Pineapple Express. Now that plant is tough as nails. Easy to grow.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 5, 2020)

Really?   I've heard others say it was difficult.   I can tell you, I love the flavor.   I need to grow that, too, lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

Tell my dog that. He chewed the holy crap out of my 2 Pineapple Express and i thought they were done. Hell no,they came back with a vengeance. I got a lot of buds from those plants. They were very bushy,,go figure.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 26, 2020)

Here's the girls as of yesterday...







They have really gotten big let's see how much they stretch,the start of flower begins tomorrow at 6 am sharp!!!!.I have a feeling I'll be tucking alot and I'm really gonna rock this scrog out this run!!!! Stick around and let's see ladies and gentlemen.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Looking very nice my friend. Its great to have good growers here to help ppl and show them how its done.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 26, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking very nice my friend. Its great to have good growers here to help ppl and show them how its done.


Thanks for the compliments.im a fourth gen cannabis grower, I love everything about it and I will teach it to anyone who wants to know how.sure we can give a man some flower but if you teach him to grow then he can now feed his family.happy growing to all of y'all


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

You will be a great contribution to this community. Thank you


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

i had just a quick thumb through but what i see looks great, keep on keeping on bro.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Dec 18, 2020)

So sorry my peeps i just couldn't keep up with all I had on my plate.Ijust wanted to give y'all the pics of this run finishing....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2020)

Great job brother.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Dec 27, 2020)

Well I know I got busy and didn't finish the journal but better late than never. So here we go here's the after pictures driving cured...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Dec 27, 2020)

Dried be and cured,not drived. Duh ,hahaha ,LOL.


----------

